# Nail Polish Question



## Seeker (Mar 21, 2019)

So for you that paint your nails.....

What type do you use and how long does it last?

I can't seem to find anything that last more than 3 days.

I don't get my nails done..in fact I have never had a manicure.

I do my own but just can't seem to find anything worth my money.

I always put 2 top coats on with Sally Henson but still can't get it to last anymore.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 21, 2019)

I know what you mean Seeker. I pretty much always use Sally Henson. I have tried others but none stay on my nails more than 2 days. I was wondering if there was some kind of coating that would keep the color longer.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 21, 2019)

If you figure it out please share.......

I know it all depends on how much cleaning you do...but come on there has to be something out there.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 21, 2019)

It's lacquer. You can't expect it to last long on growing nails. You could try buffing your nails before applying the finish. Something to grip to like any paint job.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 21, 2019)

I mostly wear light nude or pink shades on my nails since those don't show chips as much as darker colors.   I think most polish will chip if your hands are "busy" and into a lot of stuff.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 21, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> It's lacquer. You can't expect it to last long on growing nails. You could try buffing your nails before applying the finish. Something to grip to like any paint job.



That could be it I never buffer....Thanks.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 21, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> I mostly wear light nude or pink shades on my nails since those don't show chips as much as darker colors.   I think most polish will chip if your hands are "busy" and into a lot of stuff.



True... I hadn't thought about that, I tend to wear darker shades now.

Just tryin to stay hip...LOL


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 21, 2019)

I wear clear polish, 2 coats, and it lasts a week. I grab the cheapest brand.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 21, 2019)

I usually get sally Hansen brand at the dollar store and my nails are usually done. I have to retouch them every couple of days depending what I’m doing. Woodworking and gardening are the toughest on them but I also take hair and nail supplements so my nails are fairly tough.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 21, 2019)

So I must be on the right track with Sally Henson..Just got to stop workin' so hard....


----------



## Keesha (Mar 21, 2019)

You can’t go wrong with Sally Hansen. It’s a great brand. Mine costs $2 at the dollar store. 
Peanuts.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 21, 2019)

*Hansen...Yea.....layful:


----------



## jujube (Mar 21, 2019)

I have the worst fingernails in the world.  They're hopeless.  Putting polish on them is like putting lipstick on a pig.

I do like my toenails painted, though, but it's getting harder and harder to get to them.  I HAVE to lose some weight......


----------



## Seeker (Mar 21, 2019)

jujube said:


> I have the worst fingernails in the world.  They're hopeless.  Putting polish on them is like putting lipstick on a pig.
> 
> I do like my toenails painted, though, but it's getting harder and harder to get to them.  I HAVE to lose some weight......




LOL...There's just something about painting my nails that makes me feel good.

I have no clue why......


----------



## Keesha (Mar 21, 2019)

:lofl: JuJube. You have a way with words. Lol

I like doing my hair and nails because to me it represents my femininity.
Its a girly thing to do and I like being all girly. :bowknot:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 21, 2019)

I never wear nail polish but on a very special occasion or maybe Christmas if we are traveling to see my daughter I like the clear polish with the little silver sparkles. I use the cheap stuff, if it wears off a bit most of the sparkles stay on in places.


----------



## Wren (Mar 22, 2019)

I use a base coat, then  one or two coats of polish depending on how much time I have, like you Seeker, it dosn’t last more than a couple of days, however much it costs, I think a lot depends on the condition of your nails


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2019)

Definitely a clear base coat first if you're using dark colours but not so much if you're wearing light..then I use OPI ( which is what the Nail salons use)... and or Revlon which is what I have on now , in  Frostiest Pink... ..and then a clear Top Coat always to protect from chips .. I use OPI clear coat , but I think most brands would do for the top coat  !


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 22, 2019)

Yes, agree w/ HD, you need a basecoat . I also use OPI and Essie products; they also level nicely. OPI or Essie topcoat.

Also make sure nails are grease-free, no lotion. If I'd careful I can get a week without a major chip.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 22, 2019)

[h=1]Queen Elizabeth Apparently Wears Only Essie Nail Polish in Ballet Slippers[/h]
https://www.allure.com/story/queen-elizabeth-essie-ballet-slippers


----------



## Keesha (Mar 22, 2019)

Yes I agree to the base coat otherwise dark colours will stain the nails and the base coat acts like a primer so the nail polish goes on smoother.,


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2019)

> In fact, the queen likes it so much, it's _all_ she wears.



Now, _there's _an image that's hard to get out of your head!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 22, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Now, _there's _an image that's hard to get out of your head!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 22, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Now, _there's _an image that's hard to get out of your head!


I’m glad you said it not me :laugh:


----------



## toffee (Mar 22, 2019)

varnish mine about 2 times a week like u i tried most == sally hanson is a good varnish' try putting n a top coat after u applied the first coats .u will find they will last longer ' or wear marigolds 'ekkk i dont' but should !


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 22, 2019)

I was curious as to why I could get both a manicure and a pedicure and while my toes would stay painted just fine,my fingernails would not. Surprisingly,it doesn`t have so much to do with all you do with your hands as apparently your fingernails have oils in them that your toenails don`t. No amount of basecoat will help very much. It will stick if you get acrylic nails though. I gave up on those though-I have very "babyfine" nails and the acrylic nails were just too damaging to them.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 22, 2019)

I hate acrylic nails. I had them done professionally for a wedding and was surprised how long the manicures would last on acrylic nails but hated how soft they made my real ones underneath


----------



## chic (Mar 22, 2019)

I use Essie Pink Diamond. Can't say it lasts super long, but I love the color. :love_heart:


----------

